# Airport Wireless- \"error joining the network\"



## jprupas (Dec 17, 2005)

Consistently, after a day or two my airport wireless connection stops working on my new G4 IBook and G4 Power Mac. Both have built-in wireless cards and the latest 10.4.3 and all software updates. 

When I say not working, I mean it says "error joining the network" and refuses to connect to the wireless router. The only way to get them to re-connect is to unplug the router, wait 10 sec and plug it back in. Works magically after that. But is a pain because I always have to unplug and when the router is turned off, I have to log back in and reset my server settings for my OSX server to connect again on the router. 

When I contacted Apple Care they told me it was a problem of interference between the router and the computers. I have moved both of them away from anything else and they still do it after a day or so. I called D-Link and they tell me it is problem with my computer and not their device. What gives?

I have a D-Link DI-624 Wirelesss Router/ access point.

Please help.


----------



## ho__b (Dec 18, 2005)

i have the same issue here but with a linksys wirelessG with speedbooster


----------



## jprupas (Dec 20, 2005)

No one has any ideas to resolve this problem?


----------

